# My company's ambulance, and other photos



## JJR512 (Mar 25, 2006)

This is A-34, more commonly known as Ambulance 349, the primary ambulance belonging to the Ferndale Volunteer Fire Company, VFC #34, Ferndale, Anne Arundel County, MD. It is a 2001 Ford F-350 Superduty chassis.







Another shot showing the station in the background:






Here is a picture of our secondary engine, Engine 342. It's a 1994 Spartan/Quality 1500 GPM Pumper. Ferndale operates two engines. We own this one (342, our secondary). Our primary engine, Engine 341 (a 1991 EEI 1500 GPM Pumper), is actually owned by the county. That's why it's our primary engine  (why put your own property in the position of getting the most wear and tear, and the most risk, when you can put something in that position that doesn't belong to you? ).






In the above photo you get a better look at our station. The three bays to the far right in the photo (one each under each of the three windows under "Ferndale Vol Fire Co") are part of the original station, built in 1945 (the Ferndale VFC was formed in 1942, as The Ferndale Men's Club). Those three bays are now used for our ambulance (far right), brush truck (middle), and Engine 341 (the left of those first three bays on the right). The fourth bay, the second from the left in the above photo (under the tower part of the building), was added in 1958, and is currently used for our utility truck. The fifth bay, the one to the far left in the photo (opened with Engine 342 sitting in front of it), was added at some later date not specified in the company's history. Two vehicles share this bay, Engine 342 in the back, and our rescue squad in the front.

Speaking of our rescue squad, here's SQ-34, a 1990 E-ONE Protector:










Our brush truck:






There are currently no photos available online of our Engine 341, our current utility truck (a Chevy pickup), or our Chief's truck (an SUV, the make and model of which I forget at the moment).

In parting, here are some combination photos:


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 25, 2006)

Great pics.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks! 

I'd like to point out for the record that I didn't take these photos myself. They are from Ferndale's "official" webpage (photo credits not listed) at http://geocities.com/ferndalevfc/index.html

This is our patch:






"Last of the First" refers to Ferndale being the last company of the First Battalion.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 25, 2006)

What pictures?


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 26, 2006)

Perhaps the website where they're located was temporarily down when you viewed. Chimpie obviously had no trouble. Or perhaps there's some other problem. Let me know if it persists.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 26, 2006)

Geocities was "Temproarily Not Available". As usual, my website was always offline. Wish I remember the URL.


----------



## VinBin (Mar 26, 2006)

no lightbar on the ambulance?
..or am I going blind?


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nope, no lightbar. I never noticed it doesn't have one. It doesn't really look like it needs one, though; I mean, it doesn't look like something's missing, at least to me.


----------



## Jon (Mar 26, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Nope, no lightbar. I never noticed it doesn't have one. It doesn't really look like it needs one, though; I mean, it doesn't look like something's missing, at least to me.


Well...

It should have more foward warning power than grille strobes and the box lights....  Cheap *** county...........  

I also dig the roof-mounted siren box.

As for the rigs.... Justin - I didn't realize you were in Anne Arundel County. 2 former co-workers just went through their acadamy for the new "4th shift" they are adding.

You also aren't that far from me - only about an hour and a half (if I drive like I usually do  )


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 26, 2006)

Ours don't have light bars, just the set in lights..


----------

